# Has he got good Conformation??



## JasmineAndNoddy (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey
just wondering what you guys thought of my new horses conformation, i will be doing dressage and showjumping on him and hopefully some XC
So 
what do you think??


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

His neck is a bit weak and lacks muscle. He has a steep shoulder, low point of shoulder and a low neck set.. all combined do not point to anything in dressage beyond training level (competition wise). He has a roached back that will be stiff and difficult to to get him to loosen so he can curl his hind quarters under him to work off his rear end. I do like that he has a relatively flat croup, but the increases the stiffness of the back so it does not help him a lot. 

He has weak, under muscled hind quarters and his hind leg angles are not efficient. He is camped under due in part to a short distance from point of buttock to stifle and a long gaskin coupled with straight hocks. 

He has adequate bone and roomy hocks. His front pasterns are a bit long (but Thoroughbreds tend to have long pasterns). His feet need a good trim. 

He has a lovely expression and a nice blood bay color. His saddle fit looks a bit odd to me.. like it is too far back and maybe touches his withers(?). 

Not a bad horse but not a horse you are going to go places with competitively. This horse will teach you a LOT.


----------



## JasmineAndNoddy (Dec 26, 2012)

thanks, the angles were a bit weird and he has been out of work for about 2 years now so has virtually no top-line, he has improved a little and he has been trimmed and shod. He has no muscling due to not being in work so the saddle is fitting a bit weirdly I just bought a new saddle that fits him much better.
His dressage training is doing well but he keeps of kicking himself in the paddock (over-reaching) so he is constantly sore ( i am buying boots this weekend)

thanks once again, i really appreciate it.


(anyone else fell free to post your thoughts )


----------



## moniegx3 (Feb 18, 2013)

not bad, but his back legs are a little slanted.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

moniegx3 said:


> not bad, but his back legs are a little slanted.


 
I'm only guessing, but I think she means he is a bit sickle hocked.

All in all, with some groceries and muscling, he will show a lot of improvement. I bet we won't recognize him when he puts on some pounds.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Some muscling and fat will make him look much better. He has an ewe neck, neck is a tied in a little low for any really good jumping or dressage but will be good for lower levels.

I like his shoulder and I like his hip angle, it is nice and big which is good for jumping.


----------



## JasmineAndNoddy (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey,
So i have this video for you guys, it is the best af 3, i can try and add the other good one if you need more


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Could do with a cheeseburger or two.


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

I like his conformation. His flaws are very minor and he looks athletic in my opinion. Post him again after he's gained about 100 pounds and I'm sure he'll be stunning! congrats on the new horse and good luck!


----------



## JasmineAndNoddy (Dec 26, 2012)

thanks, he has gained a nice bit of weight over the last few weeks so hopefully it wont be long before he is looking fab


----------



## JasmineAndNoddy (Dec 26, 2012)

I am taking him to his first show on Easter Monday so i have my fingers crossed he does well.

since that video i have been long lining him and he has developed more of a top-line, he was also chiroprated and he has had new shoes put on so i have started riding him, he has a nice free trot and a flowing canter.
After he shoes he has become more balanced and comfortable


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

The important thing is to have fun and as Elana said - learn as much as you can. He's cute and lucky you found him! 

Good luck at the show.


----------



## JasmineAndNoddy (Dec 26, 2012)

BaileyJo said:


> Good luck at the show.


thanks


----------

